# Three Peaks range at Pets at Home



## CorvusCorax (28 June 2011)

Just discovered this range and am very impressed, portable food and drink bowls for camping, harnesses and padded/high-viz collars, leads, brace clips for hiking, and a super-snappy thin slip lead (and hilarious as P@H stopped selling choke chains and this has a much faster action )
Can't wait to go hiking properly now! 

Any doggy shopping tips you want to share?


----------



## blackcob (28 June 2011)

I have one of the foldable bowls, very useful, though I had a bungee lead from the old range which snapped within a fortnight.  

OH has the black foam crash mat in the boot of his car too which has survived Ricoh's arse explosion.  

I prefer ManMat stuff for harnesses/leads/belts.


----------



## lexiedhb (29 June 2011)

Dex has a set of panier's which he now carries baked beans around in..... anything to help knacker him out....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2011)

We have the slip leads.

They stopped selling choke chains? When they gonna stop selling crap like Bakers? I wonder if a letter campaign would help?


----------



## lexiedhb (29 June 2011)

They still sell half checks..... its daft when you can pick up a check chain in Wilkinson


----------



## SavingGrace (29 June 2011)

I got one of their slip leads for my girl   Seems ok for the price although buying it did result in a snapped clutch cable for me and a hefty bill at the garage


----------



## lexiedhb (29 June 2011)

Hollysmum said:



			I got one of their slip leads for my girl   Seems ok for the price although buying it did result in a snapped clutch cable for me and a hefty bill at the garage 

Click to expand...

Thats one expensive lead!


----------



## galaxy (29 June 2011)

I have their roll mat for the car.  It's great as it dries out really fast and you any dirt dries on top and you can just shake it out   was one of my good buys!!!


----------



## SavingGrace (29 June 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Thats one expensive lead!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it... Does the trick though LOL


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 June 2011)

They stopped selling chokes about two years ago, as GinaB discovered 
Staff admitted to me they couldn't understand then, why, they still sold slip leads


----------



## Spudlet (29 June 2011)

Not from P@H, but I got an Atlas 80 crate for my car this weekend, very impressed with it Fits in the boot great and seems very safe and robust. I got it from my little local pet and garden shop (Myhills in Diss), I was just going to try it and get it online to save some money o) but they were so friendly and helpful and lovely I ended up buying it there, and also got a new basket for Hen while I was at it

ETA for hiking I use a cheap harness, his leather lead and attach it to my rucksack belt with a screw-gate carabiner off Ebay, works very well


----------



## mollichop (29 June 2011)

The corkscrew ties from PAH are great. Used them at Burghley and when camping to keep my wine glass hand free


----------



## Toffee44 (29 June 2011)

We have 3 collapsing bowls 2 for cars and one rucksack. Will has a rain sheet and I have a hi viz lead for running.


----------



## Bop! (29 June 2011)

Bought one of the hi viz collars in the winter, reflective strips broke apart and came off within a few weeks though, shame as it was brill at first


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 June 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Not from P@H, but I got an Atlas 80 crate for my car this weekend, very impressed with it Fits in the boot great and seems very safe and robust. I got it from my little local pet and garden shop (Myhills in Diss), I was just going to try it and get it online to save some money o) but they were so friendly and helpful and lovely I ended up buying it there, and also got a new basket for Hen while I was at it

ETA for hiking I use a cheap harness, his leather lead and attach it to my rucksack belt with a screw-gate carabiner off Ebay, works very well 

Click to expand...

Totally off topic but glad you bought from the helpful local shop.  I work in a small independent clothing shop and it is soul destroying, not to say annoying when people come in and try stuff on, and then tootle off to buy it from the internet.  And yes, some of them are hard faced enough to tell us that is what they are doing!  I am slightly hypocritical cos I do use the internet a lot but I would never do this, I know how hard it is to make a living on the high street.


----------



## blond1 (1 July 2011)

From P@H last winter, got one of the flashing lights to attach to his collar so I could see where he was at the yard after dark.  Worked brilliantly even though it looked like a UFO landing up on the hill when he was running in circles after the bunnies


----------



## blackcob (15 July 2011)

Resurrecting this to pimp these training leads - _somebody_ has partially chewed through my gorgeous leather lead and I daren't use it now in case it snaps so I ordered one of these, it arrived next day and it is wonderfully soft material, really nice on the hands. Good length too, my leather one was a tad too short (and twice the price ).


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 July 2011)

I've just been looking at the 3 peaks range, but the sizes of the dog coats was a bit baffling, the size in cm I would normally get, was marked XL which was the size a GSD would wear according to the packaging! She's an ESS, I didn't get it in the end cos I was umming and arring


----------



## MydnightShadow (15 July 2011)

Before we went on our hiking holiday with the dogs we got one of these:

http://www.innerwolf.co.uk/walking-hiking/ruffwear-palisades-dog-back-pack.html

It is great as the dog carries its own water and treats.  The backpack unclips from the harness if you need to go through any narrow styles etc.  We also got a folding water bowl from the same make which we put in the backpack.

Shadow wore it round Badminton 2010 and got loads of comments on it and I reckoned I should have got a stall and sold them there as I would have made a fortune!!

We have used the harness loads on its own as well to lift Shadow in and out of the car when his back problems are playing up.  We don't use the backpack on him any more because of his problems but Poppy will where it now she is old enough next hiking holiday!!  The are really well made and not going to fall apart in a hurry.


----------

